# ultimative Wärmeleitpaste



## SvenAmend (3. Oktober 2012)

*ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Hallo liebe Community,

nachdem ich heute mal meine schublade mit Wärmeleitpasten durchforstet habe, wollte ich mir evtl. mal was ganz exklusives zulegen. Bin bisher mit meinen lieblings WLP: Arctic Silver 5, Prolimatech Pk-1, Arctic Ceramique 2 für Trockeneis, sowie den Flüssigmetallen Coollaboratory Liquid Pro/Ultra höchstzufrieden gewesen. Desweiteren hat mir auch der 2 Komponenten Wärmeleitklebervon Arctic Silver sehr gefallen für dauerhafte Verbindungen einfach das beste. Deshalb stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man mit der Prolimatech Pk-3, IC Diamond 24 karat eine temperatutverbessrung gegenüber meiner oben aufgezählten Wärmeleitpasten erreicht, Auftragseigenschaften und Preis sind mir absolut egal, für mich zählt nur eine Temperaturverbesserung, hat jemand von euch evtl. auch schon IC Diamond 24kt und Pk-3 ausprobiert?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Führend ist ja noch Liquid Metal danach kommt eigendlich schon die AC MX II. Zwischen den gewöhnlichen Pasten sind die Unterschiede recht gering so das man sich Experimente eigendlich ersparen kann.


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Danke Dr. aus Erfahrung kann ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen, dass Unterschiede bei WLP meist nicht so groß sind wie zwischen verschd. Kühlern bzw. Kühlmethoden, jedoch lege ich innerhalb meiner 10 jährigen PC- Schruaber Erfahrung auf die Kühlung im PC sehr sehr großen Wert mir zählt jedes Grad Verbesserung!


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Wenn es um Leistung egal um welchen preis geht führt kein Weg an der Flüssigmetall"paste" vorbei.
Deren Wärmeleistung ist wesentlich höher als die jeder anderen Wärmeleitpaste, dafür ist die Handhabung etwas kniffeliger (da das Zeug leitend ist ist kleckern aufs Mainboard tödlich... und entfernen kann mans auch nur recht schwer) und wenn der Kühler mal ne Zeitlang draufsitzt ist er unter Umständen nicht mehr so leich abzubekommen...

Das Ganze bringt dann mit viel Glück ein Grad oder zwei an Temperatur.

Wichtig: Das Zeug darf man NICHT bei ALUKÜHLERN verwenden da Aluminium unedler ist und von der Paste zerfressen wird. Nur bei Kühlern mit Kupferboden oder vernickelten/lackierten Böden verwenden.


----------



## JoKa29 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Die Prolimatech PK-1 ist auch unter meinen Favoriten. Lt. Datenblatt soll ja die PK-3 noch mal einen Deut besser sein. Da ich aber noch knapp 2 Tuben hier rumflitzen habe - kaufte ich noch keine neue "zusätzliche". Erfahrungsberichte sind natürlich immer besser - wenn da jemand also einen direkten Vergleich kommentieren kann, würde ich das mit Interesse lesen! 
Flüssigmetall hab ich mich selbst noch net getraut ... 
Die Arctic Ceramique 2 habe ich auch noch rumliegen - aber die ist ja mal so was von "zäh" .... da macht das "verteilen" nicht wirklich Spaß .... 
Na ja, ich glaub in den nächsten Tagen bestell ich mir vielleicht doch mal ne Probe der PK-3 .... dann teste ich mal den Unterschied und wenn es sich lohnt, berichte ich!


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Oktober 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn es um Leistung egal um welchen preis geht führt kein Weg an der Flüssigmetall"paste" vorbei.
> Deren Wärmeleistung ist wesentlich höher als die jeder anderen Wärmeleitpaste, dafür ist die Handhabung etwas kniffeliger (da das Zeug leitend ist ist kleckern aufs Mainboard tödlich... und entfernen kann mans auch nur recht schwer) und wenn der Kühler mal ne Zeitlang draufsitzt ist er unter Umständen nicht mehr so leich abzubekommen...
> 
> Das Ganze bringt dann mit viel Glück ein Grad oder zwei an Temperatur.
> ...


 
Danke dir aber es gut um WLP nicht um flüssigmetalle, habe mit flüssigmetallen schon oft das beste Ergebnis erreicht, aber mir geht es wirklich um nur um die WLP mit besten temperaturen, da ich flüssigmetall m.M. nach z.B. nicht für grafikkarten spawas oder vga ram einsetzen kann oder Mainboard Spannungswandler, da bin leider ziemlich oft auf wlp angewiesen. Deshalb bitte keine Postings mehr zu flüssigmetall, kenne ich alles schon, aber trotzdem nochmals danke.

JOKA29 wenn du mir einen temp.-Vergleich zwischen Pk-1 und PK-3 liefern kannst wäre ich dir sehr verbunden. Wenn du evtl. mit identischem Anpressdruck etc. gute Testrahmenbed. schaffen könntest, wäre der Vergelich absolut spitze und noch aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Uter (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich habe den Thread mal in den Lukü-Bereich verschoben, wenn du spezielle WLP für extrem oc unter Raumtemperatur suchst, dann sag bescheid, dann verschieb ich den Thread weiter in den Extremkühl-Bereich.
Bitte vermeide Doppelposts und benutze den Bearbeiten-Button.


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread mal in den Lukü-Bereich verschoben, wenn du spezielle WLP für extrem oc unter Raumtemperatur suchst, dann sag bescheid, dann verschieb ich den Thread weiter in den Extremkühl-Bereich.
> Bitte vermeide Doppelposts und benutze den Bearbeiten-Button.


 
Jo Uter suche spez. WLP für extrem OC unter Raumtemperatur! Bitte verschieb den Thread mal


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*



> JOKA29 wenn du mir einen temp.-Vergleich zwischen Pk-1 und PK-3 liefern  kannst wäre ich dir sehr verbunden. Wenn du evtl. mit identischem  Anpressdruck etc. gute Testrahmenbed. schaffen könntest, wäre der  Vergelich absolut spitze und noch aussagekräftiger.


Ich bin zwar nicht JOKA29, aber bitte hier der Test zwischen der Prolimatech PK-2 und PK-3.
Das die PK-2 etwas besser ist als die PK-1, brauche ich ja nicht erwähnen.


----------



## mo5qu1to (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Laut Tests ist Phobya Flüssigmetallpaste vor Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra gefolgt von IC Diamond. Da letztere nicht leitend ist schon eine gute Alternative, auch wenn sie wirklich sehr teuer ist.

http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Fluessigmetall/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_Bereinigt.jpg
Quelle: hardwaremax


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Danke euch, die beiden Tests hatte ich schon gesehen, habt ihr auch schon selbst mit Ic 24kt und Pk-3 gemacht? Preis ist mir völlig egal. Die WLP muss von den temperaturen einfach exklusivst sein


----------



## mo5qu1to (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Leider nicht bisher auch nur Liquid Ultra und Phobya FM


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*



mozzquito schrieb:


> Leider nicht bisher auch nur Liquid Ultra und Phobya FM


 
Ja die flüssigmetalle machen echt süchtig


----------



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*



SvenAmend schrieb:


> Jo Uter suche spez. WLP für extrem OC unter Raumtemperatur! Bitte verschieb den Thread mal


 
Was planst du genau?

Für extreme OC gibt's nur eine Lösung: GELID Extreme!


----------



## SvenAmend (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*



der8auer schrieb:


> Was planst du genau?
> 
> Für extreme OC gibt's nur eine Lösung: GELID Extreme!


 
Hi Roman, konntest du die GELID extreme schon mal mit PK-3 und ic 24kt vergleichen? Will Grafikkartenramsteinen unter Raumtemperatur die beste Wärmeübergangsmöglichkeit zum Kühler spendieren


----------



## der8auer (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Bei welcher Karte?

Viele VRAMs reagieren negativ auf niedrige Temperaturen. Wenn ich benche halte ich meine Karten oft mit dem Föhn warm, da ich sonst den RAM runtertakten muss.

Die Prolimatech habe ich persönlich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Aer0 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Also das Diamantzeug hab ich bei mir,sehr schwer zu verteilen und man brauch sehr viel da die hälfte an dem verteilungsinstrument bleibt,nach 6 monaten schon schwarze ränder/abfärbungen auf kupfer die nicht sehr leicht zu entfernen sind und sehr gut arbeitet es bei mir auch nicht,warscheinlich zu dick/ungleichmäßig verteilt und anpressdruck hilft da auch nicht viel.


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*



der8auer schrieb:


> ...Für extreme OC gibt's nur eine Lösung: GELID Extreme!


 
Die Gelid GC Extreme ist eine sehr gute Paste mit hervorragender Wärmeleitfähigkeit.

Leider muss ich sie immer nach etwa 2 bis 3 Monaten austauschen, da sie bei mir austrocknet, bröckelig wird und die Leitfähigkeit nachlässt.

Eventuell habe ich mit meiner Spritze eine schlechte Charge erwischt.


----------



## Profikuehl (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Nimm Ketchup (Testsieger), oder Zahnpasta für wohltuenden Geruch. 
Ne mal im ernst, zwischen den verschiedenen WLPs wirst du keinen grossen Unterschied feststellen. Und wenn weisst du auch nicht ob du es nur besser aufgetragen hast oder ob es wegen der WLP selber ist. Ich habe auch einmal die sehr teure 'Diamanten paste xyz' gekauft und sie gleich in die Tonne getreten, weil sie kaum auftragbar war - wie Knete.


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Na ja, Ketchup und Zahnpasta sind nur deshalb waermeleitfähig, weil sie anfangs einen hohen Wasseranteil besitzen. Trocknen sie aus, was nach sehr kurzer Zeit schon geschieht, ist es mit der Wärmeleitung vorbei.

Zwischen den besten und den schlechtesten elektrisch nicht leitenden Wärmeleitpasten im Test ist immerhin ein Unterschied von über 5 oder mehr Grad in der Endtemperatur. Das ist eine Menge Energie, die bei den guten Pasten mehr abgeführt wird.

Also meiner Meinung nach macht eine gute Wärmeleitpaste schon einen Sinn. Sie sollte sich aber auch gut verarbeiten lassen und haltbar sein.


----------



## Profikuehl (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Na ja, Ketchup und Zahnpasta sind nur deshalb waermeleitfähig, weil sie anfangs einen hohen Wasseranteil besitzen. Trocknen sie aus, was nach sehr kurzer Zeit schon geschieht, ist es mit der Wärmeleitung vorbei.
> 
> Zwischen den besten und den schlechtesten elektrisch nicht leitenden Wärmeleitpasten im Test ist immerhin ein Unterschied von über 5 oder mehr Grad in der Endtemperatur. Das ist eine Menge Energie, die bei den guten Pasten mehr abgeführt wird.
> 
> Also meiner Meinung nach macht eine gute Wärmeleitpaste schon einen Sinn. Sie sollte sich aber auch gut verarbeiten lassen und haltbar sein.


 
Ich stimme dir in sämtlichen Punkten zu. Doch der TE hat ja bereits aufgelistet, was er für WLP's verwendet, darunter sind eigentlich alle gut - eine noch viel bessere wo er jetzt 5 C rausholen wird,  wird nicht so einfach zu finden sein? @TE Du kannst ja noch den HS plan schleiffen / polieren  um nochmals 1-2 C rauszuholen .


----------



## Gabbyjay (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: ultimative Wärmeleitpaste*

Ich nehme für cpu phobya lm (laut tests das beste fm), für die gpus ic diamond (fm funktioniert dort bei mir nicht) und für vram, wandler usw arctic mx-2 (spart etwas geld angesichts der dafür benötigten menge).

Haltet ihr das für einen akzeptablen kompromiss?


----------

